# Question about "Desk Pen" kits



## Jim Smith (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a piece of petrified wood that would make a beautiful base for a desk pen, so I'd like to give it a try. I am not really familiar with any kits for desk pens.  Are there any quality kits out there and if so I'd love to hear of any experience/recommendations you're willing to share.

Thanks in advance for your assistance.

Jim Smith


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 3, 2009)

No help here, I've never done a desk pen... it's on my list to do sometime, but to date none yet.

I do know that PSI, CSUSA and Woodcraft all sell a desk pen kit... which means that probably so does Berea since Woodcraft sells a lot of the Berea kits.   You might even check with Arizona Silhouette or Bear tooth.


----------



## papaturner (Feb 3, 2009)

Sorry, no help here either. All that I have done(which is not many) I have modified one of the std. kits. This is the only one I have a photo of and it`s a modified slimline.


----------



## YoYoSpin (Feb 3, 2009)

Why don't you make a double closed-end desk pen like one of these "blast off" models, made from a standard Baron kit:


----------



## papaturner (Feb 3, 2009)

Ed, Those are great. Do you have a tutorial on those?:biggrin:


----------



## YoYoSpin (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes, but technically, that tutorial belongs to Arizona Silhouette, who sells it as a DVD. At one point, Bill was giving this DVD away if you bought his closed end mandrels, but I don't know if he still does that. Here's the link.


----------



## Jim Smith (Feb 3, 2009)

Ed,

Those are really beautiful and exactly the kind of thing I was looking for.  Thank you very much for sharing.

Jim Smith


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Feb 3, 2009)

Ed,
He still gives it away if you buy the mandrel or you can buy the dvd by itself.  I have a copy and learned a lot.


----------



## scotirish (Feb 4, 2009)

*WOW!!    I am impressed.  Beautiful work.*


----------



## tim self (Feb 4, 2009)

Ed,  I agree, those are beautiful.  I think there was a thread about inspiration somewhere here.  I am now inspired!


----------



## GouletPens (Feb 4, 2009)

Ed, your work is always inspiring. I've made a couple of pens based off of what I learned from your DVD through AS that I got when I bought the Baron CE mandrels. I haven't done too many closed ends in the last year or so, but it's definitely fun to do.


----------



## Chris Bar (Feb 4, 2009)

Check CSUSA under desk pen.  Have the insert as well as the pen; I need to try those too.


----------



## jrc (May 15, 2009)

*New desk pen*

Newest desk pen


----------



## KenV (May 15, 2009)

I like Ed Davidson's making the desk set with the closed end pen (yup - I purchased also) -- but petrified wood is more rock than wood from the samples and pieces I have had in hand.   So the shaping and polishing and drilling is more lapindary in nature than turning.   Commercial "funnels" that fasten to a hole in the base are sold by several vendors, and a pen (commonly closed end) is made to fit the funnel.  

Where Ed is suggesting a solution is to make the cap into the funnel and attach it to the petrified wood.   Using the baron example, you can turn, carve, shape etc a piece of wood based on the baron cap, and make it to attach to the petrified wood with a tenon/hole, epoxy connection, etc.  

Could be a fun experience -- be sure to share pictures.


----------



## Russianwolf (May 15, 2009)

laulauwoodworks.com has a desk pen kit based on a rollerball as well. Makes it so that you aren't buying the extra parts.


----------



## pogue75 (Apr 9, 2014)

*It's been discontinued*

I saw this and my wife fell in love with it. I looked all over the net for the DVD to no avail. 

Can anyone explain how they cut the feet?  
What size spindle to get that result?
What's the finished size of the base?  Is it 1.5 inches?



YoYoSpin said:


> Yes, but technically, that tutorial belongs to Arizona Silhouette, who sells it as a DVD. At one point, Bill was giving this DVD away if you bought his closed end mandrels, but I don't know if he still does that. Here's the link.


----------

